# Chain link fence.



## dennytodd (Nov 1, 2008)

What are people using to make scale “Chain link security fence”?

Denny Todd


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

Check out this thread Denny; hopefully it will lead you in the right direction 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=552&highlight=fence


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I have some fiberglass screen mesh I was planning on using. I was thinking coffee swizzlle sticks may be close or used ink cartridge like a used ball point.
I'm working on an experimental backdrop and was thinking of uing a section of chain link by a factory.


Gee, Boston & Maine do I sound like a broken record. I read the link.


----------



## dennytodd (Nov 1, 2008)

Good one B&M. I must have done something wrong as I tried a search for FENCE but received no results. 
Denny


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I may be silly but remenber fences are diamonds not squares. The point faces up.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Breaking news for chain link. Fellow enthusiasts at CTT use a mesh normally used for clay modeling. The national craft stores carry the item.The link has the details. Hats off to a member "underworld". I guess I still don't spend enough time at AC moore. Gumby held out on me.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

I use bridal veil material called tulle (tool). It comes in all colors including silver...the mesh is oversized for HO but just right for O.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful work, Shay.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, I've worked on the techniques since that one and have fewer burnt fingers to show for it...:laugh:


----------

